# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Знак Космических войск

## IGN

В 1989 году был разработан и утвержден приказом МО СССР знак классного специалиста Военно-космических Сил. Знак был с цифрами 1,2,3 и буквой "М".Цифры и буква белого цвета размещалась на ромбе внизу знака. Чистый ромб был на знаке БК. Был вариант аналогичного знака ВКС России, но так в свет он не вышел, хотя изображение в Приказе МО РФ есть. Может быть, ограниченное колличество и попало штабным работникам, но вживую я его не видел.

----------

